# Howdy from Plant City Florida



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Plant city sounds like good location. welcome


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome Neighbor
Bob


----------



## Hivey (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the warm welcome and also my backyard beek B Reeves.That sure didn't take long to hear from someone from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Hivey (Jan 31, 2011)

B Reeves are there any more Plant City members here on the forum?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you. I am glad to be a small part and get you addicted to this wonderful adventure. We will be talking about different hive designs and the choices available from me in the afternoon next workshop. I will send out the learning objectives closer to the course date. Thanks again.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Mtedcarr4 (May 20, 2010)

Hello & welcome, please be sure to come by the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association . We meet every 2nd Thrursday . If you feel too crouded there . Ridge Assoiation needs members too . (I go to both) 

P.S. get ready for orange blossom


----------



## B Reeves (Oct 2, 2009)

yes there quite a few from the greater PC area, there is a huge database on this site, you will find yourself doing a search for info, and finding an answer to a question you had not thought of, but keep in mind beekeeping is local, there is a big difference in geographic locations
Bob


----------



## Hivey (Jan 31, 2011)

Mtedcarr4 said:


> Hello & welcome, please be sure to come by the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association . We meet every 2nd Thrursday . If you feel too crouded there . Ridge Assoiation needs members too . (I go to both)
> 
> P.S. get ready for orange blossom





B Reeves said:


> yes there quite a few from the greater PC area, there is a huge database on this site, you will find yourself doing a search for info, and finding an answer to a question you had not thought of, but keep in mind beekeeping is local, there is a big difference in geographic locations
> Bob



Bob, you nailed it,because one of the more confusing issues I have learning beekeeping is how do I know what's going on in my geographic location and what to do.


Mtedcarr4, Thanks for the invitation to the Ridge Beekeepers Association.I went to the site and have the date and time and will try to make the next scheduled meeting.I saw where a pot luck dinner is served and so it seems I'll get dinner and a show.opcorn:
I'll be attending the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association this Thursday.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome! I live in TN but have kinfolk in Thonotosassa, near Plant City. Lots of orange trees around! You ought to be able to get some good honey in your area. Best wishes to you.
Fred


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome Hivey.


----------

